# Observations about God's creation



## JasonGoodwin (Nov 25, 2006)

As a truck driver, it is impossible for me to not see how God could not have formed the world the way He did. As I drive throughout this country, I have seen various shapes and sizes of all the land and bodies of water before me.

Granted, I can see that this world was "flat" at one time, i.e. no rolling hills nor mountains. However, it seems to me that the Flood changed all that. Now we have all sorts of geographia to back up the end result of the Noahic Flood. It seems clear to me that all those mountains, rivers, lakes and oceans had nowhere else to go.

On the other hand, I'm sure we've all heard this argument that all of this took place over millions of years. All I have to ask is, "Where's the proof apart from Scripture?"

I've said my peace on this. Adding to this is


----------



## non dignus (Nov 26, 2006)

JasonGoodwin said:


> As a truck driver, it is impossible for me to not see how God could not have formed the world the way He did. As I drive throughout this country, I have seen various shapes and sizes of all the land and bodies of water before me.
> 
> Granted, I can see that this world was "flat" at one time, i.e. no rolling hills nor mountains. However, it seems to me that the Flood changed all that. Now we have all sorts of geographia to back up the end result of the Noahic Flood. It seems clear to me that all those mountains, rivers, lakes and oceans had nowhere else to go.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm sure we've all heard this argument that all of this took place over millions of years. All I have to ask is, "Where's the proof apart from Scripture?"



Like you, I believe the flood did a lot more than fill the place up with water. Scripture often seems to understate the record: 

_".. on the same day were all the fountains of the great deep broken up..."_Gen 7:11 

This sounds like a horrific change in the form of the earth. When I drive across country and see the sedimentary rock as the highway cuts into the hills, I ,too, wonder about the flood and worship our awesome Lord.


----------

